# High pH 7.6?



## amethystlady (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a 3 gallon Eclipse for my one betta male CT. The parameters have consistently shown what looks like a pH of 7.6, although could be a little lower at 7.4. Hard to tell for sure on this API test kit. My beta seems to be perfectly happy. Should I be concerned and if so - what should I do?

Thanks in advance.

:-D


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

You never really need to mess with the PH, 7.6 is fine, and the fish adjust


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Messing with your water's pH isnt a good idea...
Like Bettafish15 said, its fine. ;3


----------



## amethystlady (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you, bettafish15. He is doing very well. Just had to ask anyway! Appreciate all the good help I get on this forum.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a 7.8 PH, and my Bettas have never had a problem.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

amethystlady said:


> Thank you, bettafish15. He is doing very well. Just had to ask anyway! Appreciate all the good help I get on this forum.


Your welcome  The only way a betta is affected by PH is when it flucuates, or you have a super duper high PH which makes a Crowntail bettas' fins curl. ^^


----------



## amethystlady (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you PewPewPew and Sweeda88! Appreciate your replies!


----------

